# Previsão e Seguimento Tufões (Pacífico Oeste 2016)



## Felipe Freitas (30 Dez 2015 às 22:18)

*Tópico para Monitoramento de Tufões no Pacífico Oeste - 2016*

Próximos 30 nomes internacionais para o Pacífico Oeste:

Nepartak, Lupit, Mirinae, Nida, Omais, Conson, Chanthu, Dianmu, Mindulle, Lionrock, Kompasu, Namtheun, Malou, Meranti, Rai, Malakas, Megi, Chaba, Aere, Songda, Sarika, Haima, Meari, Ma-on, Tokage, Nock-ten, Muifa, Merbok, Nanmadol e Talas.​


----------



## Orion (9 Fev 2016 às 00:36)

*
Portais para o acompanhamento*

Previsões:

Agência Meteorológica do Japão

http://www.jma.go.jp/jma/jma-eng/jma-center/rsmc-hp-pub-eg/RSMC_HP.htm

Imagens de Satélite:

http://ds.data.jma.go.jp/mscweb/data/himawari/index.html

http://www.jma.go.jp/en/gms/

http://www.jma.go.jp/en/gms150jp/

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters.html


----------



## Orion (26 Mai 2016 às 16:10)




----------



## Orion (27 Mai 2016 às 16:31)

O JTWC retirou os avisos. Não há zonas com condições favoráveis à ocorrência de eventos tropicais.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jul 2016 às 15:28)

SuperTufão *NEPARTAK* de *categoria 5* aproximando-se de Taiwan...


----------



## Orion (6 Jul 2016 às 15:31)

A ilha Formosa deverá ser atingida diretamente nas próximas horas. Acompanhamento feito aqui:

https://twitter.com/search?q=#Nepartak

A topografia da ilha Formosa...






... certamente causará inundações e acumulados catastróficos na costa leste (ainda assim o tufão não é muito grande). O instituto de meteorologia deles tem um portal com algumas câmaras:

http://www.cwb.gov.tw/V7e/observe/webcam/index.htm

Os radares da ilha Formosa ainda não conseguem discernir a estrutura do Nepartak. Os radares japoneses serão os primeiros a fazê-lo daqui a pouco.

Os japoneses disponibilizam imagens do Himawari a cada 2 minutos e meio. Infelizmente só parte da ilha Formosa é coberta.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jul 2016 às 22:29)

Closing In:* Category 5 Typhoon* Fast Approaching Taiwan

Here's the latest on Typhoon Nepartak that's expected to make landfall in Taiwan tomorrow. Meteorologist Ari Sarsalari also explains the flood threat associated with this storm. 

https://weather.com/storms/typhoon/news/tropical-storm-typhoon-nepartak-pacific-east-asia


China flooding: Wuhan on red alert for further rain
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-36721514


----------



## Orion (6 Jul 2016 às 23:43)

O tufão tem um tamanho considerável tendo em conta a ilha (a Formosa tem 394 kms de comprimento e 144 kms de largura):






A cadeia montanhosa da Formosa será um obstáculo formidável para a tempestade. Perderá muita força num curto período de tempo:






As mortes humanas deverão ser minimizadas devido à reduzida densidade populacional no sudeste/este do pais:






JTWC, 21UTC:



> B. STY 02W WILL CONTINUE TRACKING GENERALLY WEST-NORTHWESTWARD TOWARD CENTRAL TAIWAN ALONG THE PERIPHERY OF THE CURRENT STEERING RIDGE OVER THE NEXT 24 TO 36 HOURS. WHILE NUMERICAL GUIDANCE SUGGESTS A SMALL DIP IN INTENSITY OVER THE NEXT DAY OR SO, FAVORABLE ENVIRONMENTAL CONDITIONS AND THE PRESENTLY-OBSERVED ANNULAR CONVECTIVE STRUCTURE WILL LIMIT THE POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT WEAKENING PRIOR TO LANDFALL. HOWEVER, THE SYSTEM WILL WEAKEN RAPIDLY AS IT CROSSES TAIWAN BETWEEN TAU 24 AND TAU 36. STY 02W IS EXPECTED TO REORGANIZE OVER THE TAIWAN STRAIT BEFORE MAKING LANDFALL OVER
> CHINA AROUND TAU 48, AND WILL AGAIN RAPIDLY WEAKEN. THE CIRCULATION WILL BEGIN TO ROUND THE RIDGE AXIS AS IT MAKES LANDFALL SHIFTING THE TRACK TO THE NORTH.



A estrutura do olho do tufão já é claramente visível no radar. Os acumulados podem ser acompanhados aqui:

http://www.cwb.gov.tw/V7e/observe/rainfall/hk.htm?


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jul 2016 às 01:13)

Nepartak passou por rápida intensificação e chegou na categoria 5.
O ciclone encerrou o  segundo maior jejum da história da bacia, com 198 dias sem algum sistema sendo nomeado.
O pico ocorreu durante a noite, momento em que a pressão foi estimada em 890 hpa.
O ciclone perdeu um pouco de força, devido a um ciclo de substituição da parede do olho, que está quase sendo concluído e um reforço adicional pode vir a ocorrer.
O Super Tufão deve chegar em Taiwan dentro de 24 horas como categoria 4 ou 5, causando ventos superiores a 200 km/h em alguns locais e acumulados nos pontos mais altos do leste da ilha de até 1000 mm. 
O tufão pode impactar a China no dia 8 de Julho.


----------



## Orion (7 Jul 2016 às 18:11)

As estações oficiais mais próximas do olho da besta estão nas ilhas de Ludao, a noroeste do olho, e Lanyu, a sudoeste do olho.

Em Lunyu já foi registada uma rajada próxima dos 180 km/h. Há pouco a pressão estava nos 975 hPa. Já choveu bastante.

A estação de Ludao não mede a pressão. Até agora choveu menos e as rajadas rondam os 90 km/h.


----------



## Orion (7 Jul 2016 às 19:23)

Rajada de 256 km/h em Lanyu. 963 hPa.

Dentro de algumas horas o olho deverá passar por cima ou muito perto da ilha de Ludao:


----------



## Orion (7 Jul 2016 às 21:02)

A pressão está a aumentar em Lanyu. A estação de Ludao não mostra qualquer dado à exceção da temperatura. O olho vai passar por cima da ilha. Alguns dos componentes da estação devem ter voado


----------



## Orion (7 Jul 2016 às 21:11)

Imagens de satélite:

http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/ram...640&height=480&number_of_images_to_display=12


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jul 2016 às 20:12)

*Gregor Peter* ‏@L0gg0l  20 hhá 20 horas
Heavy damage as Typhoon Nepartak makes landfall near Taiwan's Taitung (via @EarthUncutTV )





6 retweets2 curtiram


----------



## Gerofil (1 Ago 2016 às 17:18)

Tufão NIDA (CARINA) deixa Macau em alerta

Os serviços meteorológicos de Macau e Hong Kong emitiram avisos de *tempestade tropical* devido à aproximação do tufão *Nida*. Foi hasteado o *sinal 3* de tempestade tropical, que significa que os ventos constantes poderão ter entre 42 e 62 quilómetros por hora com rajadas de cerca de 110 quilómetros por hora. Segundo a informação divulgada pelos Serviços Meteorológicos e Geofísicos de Macau, às 19:00 (12:00 em Lisboa e Luanda, uma hora mais tarde em Maputo), o tufão estava a cerca de *330 quilómetros* de Macau e aproximava-se do território. Os serviços estimam içar o aviso de *storm surge*, que corresponde ao perigo de elevação do nível das águas e de inundações, às 06:00 locais de terça-feira, não descartando também içar o sinal 8 de tempestade tropical.
A aproximação do tufão já levou ao *cancelamento e atrasos de voos* no aeroporto de Macau, o mesmo acontecendo com as ligações marítimas com Hong Kong. Estão também cancelados dezenas de voos previstos para terça-feira. Por outro lado, o Instituto Cultural de Macau pediu aos responsáveis pelo património histórico para “desencadearem uma proteção adequada e antecipada” dos edifícios. As autoridades de Macau recomendam a *recolha de embarcações* em abrigos, a verificação do estado de portas e janelas, a desobstrução de sarjetas e goteiras e o acompanhamento das informações meteorológicas.
O tufão Nida, conhecido como Carina nas Filipinas, provocou chuvas fortes nas ilhas de Samar e Catanduanes. Catarman, na ilha de Samar, registou 312 milímetros de precipitação entre sexta-feira e sábado.

Euronews


----------



## Orion (1 Ago 2016 às 18:38)

Seguimento aqui:

https://twitter.com/hashtag/Nida?src=hash


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2016 às 21:24)

Acompanhamento:

https://twitter.com/hashtag/Meranti?src=hash


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Set 2016 às 23:26)

Super Tufão Meranti - Categoria 5


----------



## Orion (14 Set 2016 às 05:08)

Estação de Hengchun:






Em Lanyu menos chuva mas rajadas acima dos 210 km/h (59 m/s).


----------



## Pek (15 Set 2016 às 00:44)

Precipitaciones destacadas en Taiwán:


----------



## Orion (21 Set 2016 às 19:14)




----------



## Orion (25 Set 2016 às 19:39)




----------



## Pek (27 Set 2016 às 20:33)

Tifón Megi en Taiwan 


Casi 1000 mm en 24 horas en algunas estaciones:


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2016 às 01:23)

*In Pictures: Aftermath of Typhoon Chaba in South Korea*

http://www.straitstimes.com/multimedia/photos/in-pictures-aftermath-of-typhoon-chaba-in-south-korea

*Typhoon Chaba batters South Korea leaving hundreds homeless and seven dead *(tem mais fotos)

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/typhoon-ch...-leaving-hundreds-homeless-seven-dead-1585286


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2016 às 10:04)

Ryan Maue retweetou
*Anthony Sagliani* ‏@anthonywx  4 hHá 4 horas
Exceptional dual-channel outflow evacuating huge volume of air from center of Typhoon Haima. Cat-5 poss as it nears Philippines next week.





0 resposta34 retweets26 curtiram


*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  4 hHá 4 horas
Typhoon Haima is a massive storm with circulation extending over 20° of latitude. Expected to be Super and Cat 5+





0 resposta19 retweets19 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2016 às 10:08)

*Tropical Forecats*‏@tropicalforcast
#Haima forecast to reach 160mph sustained and close to 200mph gusts! Scary stuff


----------



## Pek (16 Out 2016 às 10:56)

Ojito al Tifón Haima...






Vía libre para convertirse en uno de los tifones más fuertes de la temporada


----------



## Orion (18 Out 2016 às 19:43)

Os japoneses também têm uma ferramenta de estimativas da precipitação usando o satélite (como a Eumetsat):






Acompanhamento:

https://twitter.com/dost_pagasa

https://twitter.com/hashtag/TyphoonHaima?src=hash

http://pagasa.dost.gov.ph/index.php

http://en.sat24.com/en/ph


----------



## Orion (18 Out 2016 às 20:38)

Orion disse:


> http://en.sat24.com/en/ph



O visível é melhor (perspetiva geral):

http://en.sat24.com/en/ph/visual

Daqui a algumas horas será de dia nas Filipinas. O Geocolor será certamente interessante:

http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/ram...020&height=720&number_of_images_to_display=24


----------



## Pek (19 Out 2016 às 09:05)

Poco que añadir a estas imágenes:









900 hPa y 165 kt en la última actualización. Daños muy severos garantizados


----------



## MSantos (19 Out 2016 às 11:09)

Pek disse:


> Precipitaciones destacadas en Taiwán:




Acumulados de mais de 800mm!? Que loucura!


----------



## Pek (19 Out 2016 às 12:00)

MSantos disse:


> Acumulados de mais de 800mm!? Que loucura!



Y de casi 1000 mm con el tifón Megi. Taiwán es increíble para este tipo de episodios


----------



## criz0r (19 Out 2016 às 13:34)

Boas, este Super Tufão Haima encontra-se com estas características,








> TY 1622 (Haima)
> Issued at 09:40 UTC, 19 October 2016
> <Analysis at 09 UTC, 19 October>
> Scale Large
> ...



Portanto estamos aqui a falar de um Tufão que tem ou teve rajadas de vento superiores 300km/h e ventos sustentados de 250km/.
Não sei até que ponto não seria altura para se começar a pensar em atribuir uma nova categoria na Escala de Safir-Simpson para estes fenómenos porque claramente nesta ultima década têm sido batido recordes nomeadamente no Pacífico. São valores de vento arrepiantes, espero que não faça landfall nas Filipinas nesta situação porque a devastação seria evidente.






http://www.jma.go.jp/en/typh/

https://www.wunderground.com/hurricane/western-pacific/2016/Super-Typhoon-Haima


----------



## Pek (21 Out 2016 às 13:27)

http://www.efeverde.com/noticias/hong-kong-paralizada-la-llegada-del-tifon-haima/


----------



## Orion (22 Dez 2016 às 22:28)

Seguimento aqui:

https://twitter.com/hashtag/Nockten?src=hash


----------



## Orion (26 Dez 2016 às 01:34)




----------

